
Ask HN: Programming languages and Frameworks to learn in 2020 - meerita
Which languages are worth to devote learning in 2020? and what about the new frameworks?
======
nivertech

      Rust       - for low-level / systems programming
      Elixir/OTP - for distributed systems, backend, JS-less 
      frontend (Phoenix LiveView)
      Elm        - for SPAs (Single Page Apps)
      Julia      - for number crunching
      kdb+/q     - for timeseries-specific workloads 
      Solidity   - for get-rich-quick scams
      NetLogo    - for agent-based simulations
    
      Typescript - for legacy browser, ReactNative and node.js code
      Kotlin     - for Android
      Swift      - for iOS and other Apple OSes

------
slavomirvojacek
I'd say Rust, Go, and Elixir.

------
elamje
Clojure - paradigm shift and leverage. Rust - speed and safety.

------
karmakaze
F# and .Net Core

~~~
karmakaze
And upon searching/reading: Giraffe framework.

I ran the hello world program on my 6-core MacBook and it got ~100 req/s. That
was with SSL so enabling keepalive gets ~50k req/s (with P98 <1ms, P99 1ms,
max 176 ms) on a Debug build though I don't expect much difference for a
Release one.

------
im_dario
For frontend, I would say Svelte and Sapper.

------
cyrus564
Rust,c, javascript

~~~
cyrus564
C will never die

